# VIS hood



## toussi1 (Jul 26, 2006)

How good are these hoods? Does it save any weight?

OEM Carbon Fiber Hood by VIS Racing Body Kits & Conversions Hoods


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

VIS is a company with a pretty good reputation. I do not have experience with them but have not read any negative yet. I have a Fiber Images hood and the weight savings is there indeed. A CF hood weighs about 8-10lbs versus a stock hood that weighs about 60+lbs. Plus it is weight on the top of the car.


----------

